# Second hand hunt coats - where to find?



## Suziq77 (11 May 2012)

I was at Windsor yesterday (in the mud, sploshing away) and I fell in love with an Alexander James hunt coat - the 32oz navy one.  While I don't doubt the price tag is justified, it got me wondering whether any one ever sells their second hand hunt coats?  I can imagine they are held on to for life....and I am going to ask our hunt secretary if she could put a wanted advert out as perhaps someone might have an outgrown coat they would be willing to pass on.   I'm sick of the million layers of thermals and think I have reached an age where I should make a good investment!

I thought I'd check on here as well just in case there was an online site that anyone could recommend?


----------



## JenHunt (11 May 2012)

not many get sold 2nd hand as people do tend to hang onto them! 

But - try the huntingstockmarket and fieldandcountryantiques for starters! 

if you don't want to spend quite that much then the Shires Hunt Coats are good value for money!


----------



## combat_claire (11 May 2012)

Ebay is worth a look too as is Calcutts second hand department. 

What size are you after as I will be listing a Saddlemaster 36'' navy hunt coat before the hunting season gets underway again.


----------



## Suziq77 (11 May 2012)

Thanks Jen and Claire - I will have a look.  Ideally looking for a 34", possibly a 33" which is what I tried yesterday but wasn't convinced it had quite enough room in the shoulders....


----------



## Hunters (11 May 2012)

Calcutts gets my vote. I have bought & sold there many times. What's more you can call them with your size & they'll check the racks to see what they have second hand on your size. I bought the most perfect top hat that I hunt in from them.


----------



## Shay (12 May 2012)

Our hunt advertises 2nd hand coats etc through the supporters club at the close of the season.  It might be worth checking if your local hunts do the same.


----------



## Dizzyblonde99 (22 May 2012)

I know you said hunt coat but I have an alexanader james tweed jacket, have to agree lovely quality! Just a shame it's too bit should probably sell it :/


----------



## BenceyJ (29 May 2012)

Have you tried www.foxyattire.co.uk.  They sell many second hand Hunt coats and Tweeds along with other hunting attire.  Definitely worth a look....


----------



## lizziebinks (1 June 2012)

I've always bought and sold on ebay. Busier though as you get closer to 1st November though...don't expect business will be brisk in June but you never know!


----------

